# Tankless toilet in private home?



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

These are the ones we see at business where there's no tank to store water. Thinking about doing this for my house. What are some of the pros and cons? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not a plumber but in commercial construction. All the ones you see are wall mount and have a large pedestal inside the wall. A plumbing chase in a commercial bathroom is at least 12", never measured one. I don't see why you could not fashion a flush valve in place of a traditional tank on a standard toilet unless there is an issue with the added pressure vs gravity. 
What is the reasoning behind this.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Cons? You need a 1.5" supply line going to the toilet and when it gets flushed the rest of the house pressure will suddenly drop out to nothing unless you've got enough water supply and pressure with the right pipe sizes.



juror81 said:


> These are the ones we see at business where there's no tank to store water. Thinking about doing this for my house. What are some of the pros and cons? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Reasons behind this is not having to replace components in the tank. Tank take up space. Not having to wait for the fill up in case of the tank. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

TheGoose said:


> Cons? You need a 1.5" supply line going to the toilet and when it gets flushed the rest of the house pressure will suddenly drop out to nothing unless you've got enough water supply and pressure with the right pipe sizes.


What's the supply line size in residential home? Sounds like this isn't possible without replumbing

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

juror81 said:


> What's the supply line size in residential home? Sounds like this isn't possible without replumbing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


City is 5/8 or 3/4 in Houston. You wont have the volume of water you need i a house.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

The water supply is 1" for a flush valve. Floor mount toilets are available as well. If you had enough volume you could _possibly_ make it happen with a standard 3/4" residential service. Maybe put a bladder tank in the attic overhead???

FWIW: flush valves need maintenance too and are very sensitive to debris in the water line.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

GoneSouth said:


> City is 5/8 or 3/4 in Houston. You wont have the volume of water you need i a house.


Thanks for confirming why we don't see it use in normal home

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

housewolf said:


> The water supply is 1" for a flush valve. Floor mount toilets are available as well. If you had enough volume you could _possibly_ make it happen with a standard 3/4" residential service. Maybe put a bladder tank in the attic overhead???
> 
> FWIW: flush valves need maintenance too and are very sensitive to debris in the water line.


Great point. More work with same risk or more

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

GoneSouth said:


> City is 5/8 or 3/4 in Houston. You wont have the volume of water you need i a house.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have seen hi pressure bladders that fit into tank toilets and create a jet during the flush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

GoneSouth said:


> I have seen hi pressure bladders that fit into tank toilets and create a jet during the flush.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've got a bunch of those at work, they leak pretty regularly. Replacing the unit costs more than a toilet, too.


----------

